

Cue - a set of vector touch gesture icons - wesbos
http://thenounproject.com/collections/cue

======
degenerate
These don't look like finger tips, at all. To me they are little nuns with
wifi signals or directional arrows. I would find it difficult for someone to
guess "fingers" on the first try when asked what they look like.

------
xmmx
it looks like a lot of anime eyes staring at me

